# Precise Yellow vs Precise Orange



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Precise Orange vs Precise Yellow*​​
I have been shooting .55mm Precise Yellow flatbands (Gen2) for a year now and have been quite impressed with the efficiency and the smoothness of draw. Recently I acquired some .50mm Precise Orange (Gen2) for comparison. I also included some numbers for Sumeike Pink that I also gathered from testing today.

All speed testing was done using a Popeye frame and small microfiber pouches.

All test numbers below were gathered today.

Testing temperature = 20C (68F) indoors

Draw length = 32"

Ammo = steel

*--- .55mm Precise Yellow --- *

Tested thickness = .022"

Band cut = 19mm x 12mm x 175mm

Draw weight = 7 lb 7.2 oz

Results:

1/4" = 278 fps

5/16" = 246 fps

3/8" = 207 fps

*--- .55mm Precise Yellow --- *

Tested thickness = .022"

Band cut = 20mm x 12mm x 185mm

Draw weight = 7 lb 5.0 oz

Results:

1/4" = 260 fps

5/16" = 228 fps

3/8" = 198 fps

*--- .50mm Precise Orange ---*

Tested thickness = .020"

Band cut = 20mm x 12mm x 195mm

Draw weight = 8 lb 9.8 oz

Results:

1/4" = 269 fps

5/16" = 238 fps

3/8" = 205 fps

*--- .45mm Sumeike Pink ---*

Tested thickness = .017"

Band cut = 20mm x 12mm x 180mm

Draw weight = 5 lb 15.2 oz

Results:

1/4" = 256 fps

5/16" = 226 fps

3/8" = 188 fps

*--- .45mm Sumeike Pink ---*

Tested thickness = .017"

Band cut = 19mm x 12mm x 185mm

Draw weight = 5 lb 8.4 oz

Results:

1/4" = 246 fps

5/16" = 218 fps

3/8" = 181 fps

*Comments:*

I prefer to stay at 8 ½ lbs of draw weight or less. The original length for the orange bands was 180mm but draw weight was too much. I had to adjust the length to 195mm to get close to my limit. The orange band draws heavier than the yellow, however it has less thickness. I'm a bit baffled by this since the bands are both Precise. I even retested a couple of times to be sure of the results.

The orange Precise shoots fine and feels okay at 195mm but the band seems pointless if the thicker yellow band shoots faster with less draw weight. I'll have to tinker with some narrower cuts for the orange to see if efficiency increases.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You have the mind of a scientist. That's a lot of valuable info ... maybe a later generation was meant to solve that puzzle - I haven't kept up with this rubber explosion. Is there much difference in character or feel between Sum. pink and the slightly heavier draw yellow? I'm OK with the slower pink speed to gain that comfortable 5-6 lb. draw weight. Good post. *


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Excellent info and some impressive speeds 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very good info my friend. I haven't shot the gen. 2 in a while. They made some pretty serious improvements with the gen. 3. Especially with elongation which I really like. 
Been shooting the Sumeike pinks since they came out and love em. Cut 3/4 to 1/2" with 13" active 68" draw they'll take half a squirrels head off with a piece of 7/16 steel. Plus they last a long time and aren't effected too much by the cold. 
Thanks for your time with the speed tests.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great info, thanks for sharing the results. Precise .55 and Sumeike .45 are my most used elastics so I really like seeing your numbers. I also have some Ussop .55 orange that I haven't tapped into yet. I'm curious to see how it compares to the precise .55


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great information!

It's especially interesting and instructive to see how your results change with small adjustments to band length or taper width.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Very interesting thank you. Seems like so much has changed with the new bands, that we really do need to re-evaluate how we use to think of them.

Just and afterthought, wonder how Precise gen3 would compare


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *You have the mind of a scientist. That's a lot of valuable info ... maybe a later generation was meant to solve that puzzle - I haven't kept up with this rubber explosion. Is there much difference in character or feel between Sum. pink and the slightly heavier draw yellow? I'm OK with the slower pink speed to gain that comfortable 5-6 lb. draw weight. Good post. *


The Sum Pink is very stretchy and light to draw. The pink gives me over 250fps with 1/4" steel and less than 6 lbs draw weight. Great plinking and target band!

The Precise .55 Yellow draws heavier but maintains most of that smoothness, efficiency and stretchy feel. The yellow gives good speed from very reasonable draw weights. It's like a big brother for the Sum Pink. The yellow could be tuned down to 250fps with 1/4" steel but I don't think draw weight would be below 6 pounds. Oh wait! I have that test from last summer! The yellow was slightly over 6 lbs for that performance.

*--- Precise Yellow .55mm ---*

*Band* = 5/8" x 3/8" x 7 1/2"

*Draw weight* = 6 lb + 3 oz (at 32")

*Ammo* = 1/4" steel

*Pouch* = small microfiber BB pouch

*Average speed* = 250 fps

*Speed test* = 250, 251, 250, 249, 251 (at 20C/68F)


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Great information, particularly as I've ordered a batch of "Precise" yellow in 0.55 mm. Thanks!


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Just got a sheet of precise yellow .7 (thanks Nathan) and cut some tapered bands.

3/4 to 1/2..........5/8 to 3/8........1/2 to 3/8.

Haven't tried them all yet, but so far I'm most pleased w/the lightest...With 7 inch active band I'm able to get up to 200 fps w/ 3/8 steel and a pretty light draw. ' Can't see any need for any more for my purposes.........'Would like to try some of that sum pink .45 ....


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

All very interesting but, how does it compare to my 1/2 strips of GOODYEAR inner tube? Yes, I am old.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing...I soak this kinda stuff up like a sponge...very informative and interesting

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

Very interesting. I am always looking on the forum for useful information and other members input, especially with the myriad of different slingshot materials that are available now. Thank you Northerner.


----------

